# white pass conditions



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Dude, that's not even enough to put the lift to the top on wind hold. Go out and ride. You won't regret it. White Pass is super fun, especially when it's deep.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Dude, that's not even enough to put the lift to the top on wind hold. Go out and ride. You won't regret it. White Pass is super fun, especially when it's deep.


interesting you say that considering they closed the lifts and are on standby, good thing i didnt go i think im going sunday though looks like way better conditions


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> He said that based on the NOAA forecast. Had that forecast panned out, they would have kept the lifts running. However, the actual wind conditions greatly exceeded the NOAA forecast with some 83 MPH gusts. When I go there or anywhere in the Cascades, I always look at the NWAC telemetry data that gives you actual conditions on the ground over the past 24 hours. I use this for back country avalanche forecasting primarily but it is extremely useful for getting a feel for what the actual conditions at the resort are. On Hood, many times the forecast calls for snow, but when I pull up the NWAC telemetry data, I discover its raining and stay home.
> 
> 
> Northwest Weather and Avalanche Center (NWAC) — White Pass - Last 24 hours


Alright never thought about that but thanks


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

So, like Snowolf said, at the 10-30mph predicted, super fun day. At the 83mph they got, closed for the day. That's quite a swing in forecast there. I wouldn't tell anyone to go ride if I knew the wind would be 83mph. That would just be crazy.


----------

